
Personal Computer Ads from the 1980s - ohjeez
https://flashbak.com/personal-computer-ads-1980s-389623/
======
pcurve
My parents spent nearly 60% of their salary buying their 9 year old son an
Apple II compatible machine, I'm sure with high hopes.

Buyer's remorse probably set in very quickly when they realized their two sons
used it primarily for playing bootleg copies of Olympics, Karateka,
Rescueraider, and spy vs spy.

I don't know what the hell they were thinking, but I'm still forever grateful
for their failed attempt.

------
ilaksh
If you were ever into ZX Spectrum there is a massive archive of magazines here
[http://live.worldofspectrum.org/infoseek/magazines](http://live.worldofspectrum.org/infoseek/magazines)

~~~
stevekemp
I'm sure I'm not the only person who started programming via the ZX Spectrum,
especially given how popular they were in the UK:

* [https://blog.steve.fi/how_i_started_programming.html](https://blog.steve.fi/how_i_started_programming.html)

I love looking at World Of Spectrum, even now, and playing Chuckie Egg, Manic
Miner, or Chaos on emulators.

------
jgamman
the cocaine ads from the 70s in the link at the bottom is surreal. the more
things change huh...

~~~
King-Aaron
I found those fascinating too. It would have been good to have more mention of
which publications those adverts appeared in.

